# due any day



## gavrob79 (Nov 13, 2008)

i live in wrexham and have two does one due any day and the other looks about a week behinde her should i leave thewm in the same tank and let them get on with it they are both first time mothers ??? will keep ya posted how it goes


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally I would split them up as the does will make a big communal nest and the newborns will have to compete with the much larger week olds for food, so unless the first doe only has a couple of babies there's a good chance the second lot won't get enough milk.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep I'd do the same as Sarah


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If they're more than 2-3 days apart in age I would keep them separately too.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

defo seperate


----------

